# Olight S1A review (TIR,600lm,XM-L2,AA)



## viperxp (Jul 30, 2016)

Greetings,

This review will be dedicated to the latest member of the Baton family, the S1A.

*What's new with this light?*

1. TIR optics.
2. New button, new bezel color (compared to old single AA battery powered Batons ...).
3. A record (for Olight's powered by a single 14500) 600 lumen.
4. The flashlight got much shorter, was added two timer modes.

The flashlight is very similar to the S1, only it is a little longer and can also work from other than Li-Ion battery types.


Specifications:

LED: CREE XM-L2 LED
Power Source: 1 x AA (Lithium or Alkaline) OR 1 x 14500
IPX Rating: IPX-8 (Waterproof and submersible up to 2 meters)
Impact Resistance: 1.5 meters
Brightness Outputs (Using 1 x 14500):
Turbo (14500 Only) - 600 Lumens → 300 Lumens - 1 Minute → 1 Hour
High - 220 Lumens → 100 Lumens - 1 Hour 40 Min. → 10 Minutes
Medium - 50 Lumens - 6 Hours 30 Min.
Low - 5 Lumens - 60 Hours
Ultralow - 0.5 Lumens - 15 Days
Brightness Outputs (Using 1 x Lithium Primary AA):
High - 220 Lumens → 100 Lumens - 1 Hour 50 Min. → 30 Minutes
Medium - 50 Lumens - 10 Hours 30 Min.
Low - 5 Lumens - 80 Hours
Ultralow - 0.5 Lumens - 25 Days
Peak Beam Distance: 118 Meters (Using 1 x 14500)
Peak Beam Intensity: 3480 cd (Using 1 x 14500)
Dimensions:
Length - 3.13" (79.5 mm)
Bezel Diameter - 0.83" (21 mm)
Body Diameter - 0.73" (18.4 mm)
Weight: 1.29 oz. (37.5 g) (Excluding Battery)

As we can see, for the maximum brightness setting a 14500 cell is required. There is still a strong removable magnet at the tailcap.

*Shall we begin?*










The flashlight comes in a little plastic semi-transparent box. The box has the technical specs of the light, and you can see the light as well.















The flashlight comes bundled with a quality lanyard, user manual and a lithium battery (non-rechargeable).















Here is the light. It is really tiny. There are no quality issues - it seems to be very well made. The button is not too stiff and not too soft, there is no electronic lock-down of the button.






A bit about controlling the light






The strobe mode is being activated with triple click from any mode, I really like it.









The tailcap has gold-plated spring, and the removable magnet beneath it. The positive lead of the flashlight can be seen in the picture - it is not a spring.












Comparison with the closest Baton "family member" - the S1. As you can see the flashlights are very similar - not only physically, but also in controls and the light distribution.















A comparison with other AA powered flashlights. As you can see it is even more compact than the Zebralight.






And a comparison with a bit outdated S15 Ti. The TIR optics really reduced the length of the light.

*Some numbers (lux at a meter distance)*


FlashlightMinMedTurboOlight S1A Li 1.5v24501350Olight S1A Ni-MH24501350Olight S1A Li-Ion24504000Olight S11673000Zebralight SC5W0-3700Thrunite T20T1802240Olight S152691930Olight S103552100

The flashlight has a huge hotspot and not much spill -just like the S1. The light is pure white - no green or blue tints were detected. No PWM or noises were emitted by the light.


*Let's see it in action?*


















TIR optics, coupled with a high powered LED equals a great close range illumination.

Video Review



*Conclusion, final thoughts
*
Evolution in progress. A really great light just got better - brighter, more compact with even more practical light. Easy to control, looking good - as close to perfection as ever.


I would like to thank Olight for providing me the review sample
----------------------------------------------------------------
Questions? Suggestions? Let me know and I will be happy to assist.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks like they overlooked a typo on the back of the box - "*Lithium Iron*"


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 30, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Looks like they overlooked a typo on the back of the box - "*Lithium Iron*"



Not really, as the first cell indicated in the specifications table as included with the purchase is a lithium disposable cell, which is Lithium Iron Disulfide.

Second is for Alkaline third for 14500 Lithium Ion(with Turbo mode)

Strangely, no NiMH specs.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 30, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Looks like they overlooked a typo on the back of the box - "*Lithium Iron*"




lithium iron disulphide. chemistry of the energizer ultimate lithium. a clone of which seems to be included in the box


----------



## tops2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Looks pretty awesome.

From the pictures, the tint looks pretty nice to me. It doesn't look as blue as my aluminum S1. How does it look when you compare side by side with your S1?

The S1A looks almost the same weight as the S1, but longer and slimmer. I'd probably use it with the Eneloop Pro so maybe the weight with battery of the S1A may be slightly heavier than the S1.

I also notice the manual mention about memory. Does the light really memorize moonlight and turbo? I have the "newer" S1 that doesn't memorize moonlight nor turbo. I actually like it this way better since they're not in the main modes and already have short cut to those mode.

Thanks for the review and the pictures!


----------



## viperxp (Jul 31, 2016)

tops2 said:


> Thanks for the review. Looks pretty awesome.
> 
> From the pictures, the tint looks pretty nice to me. It doesn't look as blue as my aluminum S1. How does it look when you compare side by side with your S1?
> 
> ...



Thank you.
The flashlight really memorizes the moonlight, and the turbo.


----------



## pepekraft (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the review! It looks like a great light.

and now for the typo hunters among us 

*BATTERY INSTALLATION*
Ensure battery are inserted with the positive (-) end pointing to the tailcap.


----------



## PDXBG1521 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for a great review, just lost my S1 so this might be in order


----------



## Insulator Collector (Aug 11, 2016)

All my lights run on Li-Ion batteries. I'd like to get a light that runs on NiMH Eneloops or common alkaline batteries (AA). Olight's specs for the S1A say this:

Power Source: 1 x AA (Lithium or Alkaline) OR 1 x 14500

If I interpret this correctly, NiMH chemistry is NOT mentioned. However, in the "lux and meter distance" chart of this review, I see a rating for: "Olight S1A Ni-MH"

This might be a total noob question, but will the S1A function just fine with NiMH Eneloop batteries? It seems odd that Olight specifically lists Lithium and Alkaline battery chemistries, but not MiMH.

Thanks for any help on this question.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 11, 2016)

thanks for the review I just got one of these awesome little lights. Love the included Olight lithium cell but would have been better if they included one of their 14500's. Also just got the Fenix RC09 which slots in between the S1 and S1A perfectly


----------



## oKtosiTe (Aug 13, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> thanks for the review I just got one of these awesome little lights. Love the included Olight lithium cell but would have been better if they included one of their 14500's. Also just got the Fenix RC09 which slots in between the S1 and S1A perfectly


I think the risk of people misusing that 14500 would offset the few flashaholics who would appreciate its inclusion. I think including the lithium primary is a nice touch, since most manufacturers of lights without built-in charging still just include the standard alkaleak.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Insulator Collector said:


> This might be a total noob question, but will the S1A function just fine with NiMH Eneloop batteries? It seems odd that Olight specifically lists Lithium and Alkaline battery chemistries, but not MiMH.


Will function fine, but won't do the 600 lumens with a NiHM.


----------

